# Sexual Detox: A Guide for Guys Who are Sick of p0rnography.



## jason d (Nov 17, 2010)

The title says it all, "Sexual Detox." And the subtitle gets right to the point, "A Guide for Guys Who are Sick of p0rnography."

This is a short book that simply lays out the problem of p0rnography and pastoral advice on how to abstain from, kill it, and detox from it.

This is especially helpful in our day and age where sex is simply EVERYWHERE!

It is by famous Christian blogger Tim Challies (who is also an elder at his church, so don't think it is just another blogger's rant, no, rather it is a book written with pastoral care concerned with the souls of his sheep). It is there I had originally read pieces from wince this book came from and I am so glad they put this into book form.

I would recommend this to anyone who is currently hooked on p0rnography or not. If you have ever seen pornagraphy in your lifetime then this book is for you.

As far as the audiobook goes, the book is read by the author himself. He is rather dry and not very exciting to listen to but the content of the book itselfs makes up for the dull audio.

I heartily commend this book to you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Jason. I had wondered if it was worth the purchase. p0rnography is a huge issue in pastoral counseling.


----------



## jason d (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I want to purchase it for our church book table and do a men's study with it.


----------

